# to all immodium users out there!...a question..



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

Is it okay to take Immodium daily? for like a period of 6 days?? and how many pills are okay a day? BECAUSE...I am absolutely petrified for an upcoming trip to Toronto that I should be so excited for. I haven't seen my best-friend in a really long time and we really need eachother right now (for family/health reasons) so I am going down to be with her. BUT at the same time...the guy that I am head over heels for has just moved to T.O. so he wants to see me (which is great) but he also wants me to spend a night or two at his place and go to dinner and everything. this all makes me very scared and therefore I am no longer excited. I get so afraid that I might get an attack while I am with him (which isn't too impressive on a first date...we've never dated..he was taken, but how he's single..haven't seen him in over a year). I should be so excited and thrilled about it all, but I can already feel the panic setting in. It's going to be my 21st birthday that weekend as well so that adds to the craziness! and flying gets my tummy rumbling too. I'm not sure anyone even cares about all of this...I'm just not sure of who else to talk to.My mom thinks that I'm being ridiculous and that I'll be fine. but I know that I would feel better if I was pumped up on immodium so that I forsure don't get an attack...am I crazy?any advice/help/support would be great. thank you so much.


----------



## decemberm00n (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm 21 and I've had IBS-D since I was 13.First try not to get so nervous about it - that will make it worse.2nd - realize it's not so bad if you get an attack while around him. If you have to - lie and say you think you got food posioned from something you ate if it does happpen.I take a lot of immodium sometimes. I'll take two about an hour before I leave and then maybe if my stomach is bothering me still in 4 or 5 hours I might take another.. and then a few hours later another. I don't think I've taken more then 4 a day but I'm not sure how many is too much. Maybe go by what the box says, I'm sure it has a limited amount to take within 24 hours.Becareful what you eat the day before you leave and while on your trip. I like to eat lite - things that don't usually make me sick. Things that are not fried or greasy.I'm sure everything will be fine







Try not to worry about it too much and just let it happen.I hope everything works out okay.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I take Immodium all the time. My doctor has said there's no problem with that, so feel free to load up on it! Have a good time, and happy birthday!By the way, does SK mean you are from Saskatchewan? That's the only thing I can think of. I'm curious because my paternal grandfather (he passed away a few years ago) is from Moosejaw and we've been trying to find out more about him and the area. There's not much info on Saskatchewan because it doesn't seem to be a very populated area. Is there much to do up there? We're debating taking a trip up to where he was raised but aren't sure about what's around...


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

try not too worry anxiety can trigger ibs d and make it worse... immoduim is safe i took between 6/8everyday for 18months, im fine only on 4a day now and i can eveng et away with the odd day off! dont worry only eat safe foods when your on your tripand take some immodium dont worry and have fun!


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

thanks gals...I am getting really excited for the trip and I'm going to try so hard to not worry and just to go w/ the flow and enjoy the time I have with my friends. I'm trying to work on the nerves already!I'll have my immodium in hand and just try to be brave!


----------



## heavybum (Jan 26, 2005)

I use Immodium all the time. Just be sure to go by the directions on the box: take two to start off. If you still have to make a trip to the bathroom, take another. No more than 4 in 24 hours though.


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

Hey!!well...I just got back from my trip a couple days ago and it was amazing!!







I took immodium whenever my nerves were really high and whenever my tummy was grumbly...I didn't get sick once the entire trip!!







I did notice I had weird bad cramps every once in awhile...but I'll take the cramps over sitting in the bathroom anyday! I tried so hard not to worry and to just have fun and kept thinking about your guys' advice.so thank you. I had the best birthday I could've ever asked for!


----------



## bojangles (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey guys,I'm new here and have been taking about one imodium everyday for about 8-6 months. Recently I've been starting to worry that the excessive use would have a negative impact on my health.Do you all use imodium daily? And for how long?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Its ok, i take 1-2 imodium pretty much daily and have been doing so for at leat 4 years! It has had no negetive effects on me. I know of people taking up to 12 a day! Although i wouldn't recommend that! I used to take 4-5 a day.


----------



## autobunny (Feb 23, 2005)

Ya, first off calm down for sure or yu'll just being on an attack. Second, if you have an attack around him so what? If he wants to be with you he's going to have to accept that part of you. The IBS is NOT going away anytime soon. All you can do is manage it to the best of your ability so go, have fun, and bring ur immodium


----------



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

My GI has told me its okay to take 3-4 doses of Immodium a day.I usually take 2 doses of Immodium on weekdays, sometimes 3 if its a really stressful day (like if I have a test or have to travel).I have found though that the Immodium works best if you take it right when you get up, rather than waiting until the diarrhea hits


----------



## KayWill (Feb 15, 2005)

The first time I went on a trip with my boyfriend (now my husband) we'd been dating about 5 mos and took a three day driving trip. I was so nervous that I didn't eat except two kfc buscuits and a chicken strip the entire trip and just complained that I had menstral cramps and pretended I was taking midol when I was really takign immodium. It took me 2 years to admit to him that I had IBS, and when I did, it was so much a non-event that I couldn't believe it. Now, a year into marriage, he lets me leave movies in the middle when I'm sick and everything. So tell your bf if you plan on staying with him because chances are he won't care at all- men rarely care abotu stuff like this







Good Luck!


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

I never told my ex, because certain things were never discussed, but my new bf has never been embaressed. We'd been together about 3 weeks and he told me he had D from eating something, and I was so shocked he was so open! Which made me more open, so I'm really looking forward to, and not stressed about our first holiday together. Obviously I'd rather not get ill, but at least if I am I can be open with him and he won't care. Unlike the holiday with my ex where I spent the week running to the hotel lobby! Also I try and allow myself imodium when I really need it, as I worry that 1) I become dependant and 2) it loses its affect.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

karyno, how often do you normally get D? I am an alternator that rarely gets D. In fact, I usually get it when I get C and then my body overcompensates. Immodium is supposed to be safe to take long term but be wary that it can back you up and you can rebound from that. Yeah, that was a great idea to lie about it and say food poisoning. It's always easier somehow, even though we SHOULD NOT be ashamed of our condition (I often can't help it myself).


----------



## jrs (Jun 18, 2001)

I've done some searching, and it seems that there is little evidence of negative impacts when you take immodium over a long term. They've done studies for people with AIDS who have taken it for years without negative effect. I personally use it a couple times a week and have never had a problems. - Vincent


----------



## 22833 (Apr 3, 2005)

I take it every day and have for a long time and have not had any problems


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

Hey everyone.well...it did have a bit of a rebound effect because once I got home and started eating normally again...I got D for 3 days straight. it was horrible, so I must say I am a little bit leary about taking it again. realist - I can be fine for a couple weeks at a time as long as I follow a really bland diet and don't eat out too much. I always have bad attacks around that horrible time of the month and no matter what I eat tends to make me sick. If I am nervous or there's a big change in my life...then my body goes all out of whack and I get attacks out of nowhere...that's what drives me crazy. I liked the idea of taking immodium in hopes that it would calm my nerves and I would no longer have to worry as much about getting sick, but I don't like taking meds. I too am afraid of becoming dependent or it not working for me after awhile. It's good to know that there is little evidence of negative impacts...thank goodness for that!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, it is safe to take for long periods of time, i take it daily. If it helps you to lead a normal life then i would just do it. I don't like taking meds either, but it takes the pressure off, thus making it less likely to happen. I normally take one a day. Sometimes 2 if its a bad one.Nikki


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

people have probably already answered a lot of your worries, but it's definitely ok to take immodium every day for 6 days. i did that in madrid. when i did go to the toilet the stools were small in sorta ball shaped and didnt cause any pain.i took 2 every morning and it bunged me up and i'd go to the loo the next morning, take another 2 and so on.


----------



## 20895 (Apr 20, 2005)

I think it is not good at all to take immodium daily, not good at all. It shuts down your intenstines completely, what can be good about it, it interferes with it's normal function.To take a couple of times a week if you really need it, then it's ok, every day???i don't think so


----------



## 21880 (Jun 15, 2005)

I am seeing my doctor on Friday. I'll post to let you know what he says about how often you can take it.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

It's completely fine to take everyday. doesn't cross the blood-brain barrier.


----------

